# Fishing Windmill Point - Whitestone, VA



## GO HOKIES! (Jun 14, 2011)

Parents just bought a new retirement home at the mouth of the Rap and Bay. We are wondering how good the fishing is around this area year round. We are VERY new to this area and helpful fishing hints would be much appreciated. They specifically live in mosquito creek and we were also wondering if many decent fish make up there (~5-6 ft deep). We went out to our neighborhoods beach near the marina and saw ~20 nice size sting rays swimming by. I hear windmill point used to be a good cobia fishing point but i'm not sure if that is still true. Thanks for your input!!!

Bret


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I havent fished up that way in years, but as a very rugged outline, spring has blues, croacker flounder stripers. Summer has the same add in some spanish and a occasional cobia. Fall add spot and some great spec fishing and more and bigger stripers. Like I said its been a while but it can be real good.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

You're in fish haven, get ready to enjoy it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yep, I can't speak for the spring there, but I went there once in the summer and caught spot, croaker, flounder, and pufferfish in one hour of fishing...lots to catch there.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

your in a great location to work the shallows with lures or run out to deeper water. Wide variety of fish. Nice beach out there to hang out on if you got a boat to get to it.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I go down there often for work. My boss' parents are in the condos next to the marina at Windmill Point. I ask everyone who's home I go to about the fishing. I do remember one person on Mosquito Creek saying he caught 50 Croakers in a short period of time off of his dock, though I believe he we close to the mouth of the creek. If you have a boat, you have hit the fishing jackpot as ther are many holes and oyster beds that hold different fish year round. I'll be at Gray's Point Saturday and will do some fishing off of my wife's sister's boat and I'll add onto this thread and let you know how it goes.

John


----------



## GO HOKIES! (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys! I just realized i meant to say windmill point creek instead of mosquito creek but its pretty much in around the same area. The boat dad is looking at right now is a '07 20 ft. Nautic star 2000 off-shore CC with a 200 h.p. Yamaha 4-stroke engine. We found a great deal in NC. yea - hit this thread back up after you do a little fishing. You guys are getting me very excited about the fishing opportunity and memories we will be having! We have also heard about the island "beach" pretty much around the corner where many people pull up their boats. I hear on holiday weekends there is as many as 300 people on that island. Sounds like my kind of paradise!!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Ive been to that island. If you want to meet people that is the place.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Wife's sister and husband have a pontoon and was too rough early to get out into main river but caught some croakers in a creek. Lots of baby ones present with a few 10-12" ones. Would like to have gotten out on the oyster beds or Butler's Hole but maybe next time. Still a nice day on the water, though.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*fished whitestone this weekend....*

also fished 30 miles up river at the towers. Up river we caught a few croaker (we were fishing a croaker tournament) and lots of catfish. down by whitestone, we caught alot more croakers and a small striper. we fished out of carters creek. turned up river and fished the next creek. Croaker bite picked up late in the afternoon.


----------

